# Nature's Garden clearance on fo's



## ilovedoxies (Oct 4, 2011)

The Bargain Fragrance oils are being clearanced out due to low sales.  With names like these, I can hardly wonder why they're not selling..... 


Caviar  (seriously?! Kitten Love?-)
Lily Pads 
Rock Lobster 
Blarney Stoned 
Ugly Fruit


http://www.naturesgardencandles.com/can ... e-Oil.html


----------



## Hazel (Oct 4, 2011)

What a hoot! Yeah, I want my soap to smell like fish eggs.   

I have to say I'm surprised to see Storm Watch on the list. I thought this was a popular scent.


----------



## Lynnz (Oct 4, 2011)

Hazel said:
			
		

> I have to say I'm surprised to see Storm Watch on the list. I thought this was a popular scent.


I love the Yankee Storm Watch .................do you have recommendations for this oil from anywhere else


----------



## PrairieCraft (Oct 4, 2011)

I've often wondered about the caviar and almost bought the rock lobster once just for the hell of it.  Never did, apparently no one else did either.


----------



## Lynnz (Oct 4, 2011)

sounds to me that you would have to be a mermaid to enjoy bathing with those fishy fragrances!!!!


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Oct 4, 2011)

I can't believe anyone every made those to begin with, or was stupid enough to name them that!  YUCK!


----------



## Bubbly Buddha (Oct 4, 2011)

"Blarney Stoned"


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 4, 2011)

I bought rock lobster once, it is a kind of baby powderish smell. I either sold it or gave it away.

When I have a fragrance that doesn't move, I change the name & chuckle as I see it sell like wild fire because it is a 'new' or 'limited' edition scent.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 4, 2011)

Lyn said:
			
		

> Hazel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lyn - 

I've got a 1 oz sample from Just Scent. I haven't used it yet. I was thinking of using it in melts but it's such a clean fresh scent that I might try it in CP. Decisions...decisions  :roll:


----------



## Lynnz (Oct 5, 2011)

Hazel said:
			
		

> Lyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Soap it Soap it Soap it


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2011)

lol @ the Rock Lobster, I never imagined it would smell like baby powder


----------



## Sunny (Oct 5, 2011)

I love Ugly Fruit.


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 5, 2011)

I bet if they renamed them they would have sold better.


----------



## NancyRogers (Oct 5, 2011)

soapbuddy said:
			
		

> I bet if they renamed them they would have sold better.



I agree.  I really like NG, but sometimes I just squirm at the names of some of the FOs.  Who wants to make a candle or soap that smells like Lobster or Caviar.  If you read the descriptions, they don't sound like they would smell weird, but who wants to take a chance?


----------



## Sunny (Oct 5, 2011)

The Ugli fruit (with an I instead of a Y) is a real fruit, if anyone is interested. It's a Jamaican tangelo, I just looked it up to confirm what I was pretty sure was true 

The scent is lovely! It smells great blended with a little tea tree oil too.

I would totally buy Rock Lobster if I needed anymore FO right now. Sounds funny.

Caviar, though... maybe not.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 5, 2011)

Lyn said:
			
		

> Hazel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pushy, pushy, pushy   Okay, I'll use it in CP. Is Saturday soon enough? 

What I could do is make a batch and split it. I have several FOs I'd like to test and this would be a good way to do it.

Ugly Fruit does sound good but I should be strong and resist since I've bought so many FOs recently.


----------



## Lynnz (Oct 5, 2011)

LOL you know Hazel that Saturday at your place is Sunday at mine so technically you need to be onto it by friday


----------



## Hazel (Oct 5, 2011)

All right, Mrs. Persnickety - will _*Sunday *_be soon enough?


----------

